# weight lift test during interview



## clairesghost (Oct 12, 2013)

I just had an interview with an EMT company. There were 3 parts personal interview, skills test & practical. I felt very confidant on the 1st&2nd parts.

_(Recently I was T.A-ing for an emt class and I moved the dummy 160lbs ish and gurney onto ambulance with very little assistance. So I know that I'm pretty sure I'm physically able to do this job. FYI I'm 5 ft 120 lbs.)
_
However they used weights(40lb 90lb 120lb) to test during the interview, I did horrible . There were 3 increasing in height tables I was supposed to move the weight to, then do 3 squats with it. I tripped a bit moving to the tallest one with only the 40lb weight. I couldn't even lift the 90lb to the 1st table.

I can't believe how hard that was for me,  I'm positive if I had any experience lifting weights that I should have at least been able to get to the 2nd table with the 90lbs, I felt like my body kept getting in the way , I couldn't find my center of gravity or something. 
*
Has anyone had similar experience during an interview failing at something your sure you could do at least half competently? *


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 12, 2013)

I think the 40 lb, 90 b, and 120 lb test doing 3 or 4 different tasks at each weight level is pretty common.  Several companies in the Bay Area send the candidates to Frost in San Jose to do the fit test.  It is the exact same thing that you describe.  

I was so terrified I was going to fail.  I am 5'5" and 145 lbs and have been doing a ton of cardio lately and not much strength training.  So I did just fine and I was relived about that.  Then again I was terrified that I was not going to be able to handle the gurney during training.  And it was way easier then I thought but I did get calluses and blisters on my hands by the end of the second day.  It's not a big deal but my hands really did hurt.  So the guys let me wear work gloves to raise and lower the gurney and that helped.  

And now I can't work until the government goes back to work and my background check is clear for Santa Clara county.  So I will have to start my training from scratch. That part I like because I will be more then competent when done.


----------



## HFF (Oct 13, 2013)

clairesghost said:


> I just had an interview with an EMT company. There were 3 parts personal interview, skills test & practical. I felt very confidant on the 1st&2nd parts.
> 
> _(Recently I was T.A-ing for an emt class and I moved the dummy 160lbs ish and gurney onto ambulance with very little assistance. So I know that I'm pretty sure I'm physically able to do this job. FYI I'm 5 ft 120 lbs.)
> _
> ...



I'm pretty sure you and I just did the same interview. As I recall them saying, everything gets put into an overall score which we are later ranked based off of. So if you did really well in the interview, skills, etc, your overall score will hopefully offset any losses from poor performance on the lift test. My guess is it might lower your overall score, but won't be a disqualifier. I guess we'll know for sure come Wednesday. Good luck!


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 13, 2013)

HFF said:


> I'm pretty sure you and I just did the same interview. As I recall them saying, everything gets put into an overall score which we are later ranked based off of. So if you did really well in the interview, skills, etc, your overall score will hopefully offset any losses from poor performance on the lift test. My guess is it might lower your overall score, but won't be a disqualifier. I guess we'll know for sure come Wednesday. Good luck!



Yeah we'll know this Wednesday. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure successfully passing a lift test is a requirement for employment with most ambulance companies.


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 13, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm pretty sure successfully passing a lift test is a requirement for employment with most ambulance companies.



Ya I would think it was, I hope to get a second chance though.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 13, 2013)

clairesghost said:


> Ya I would think it was, I hope to get a second chance though.



You probably will. 

I've been off the ambulance for over a month now due to an on the job injury and am going to have to take a lift test prior to returning to full duty... I haven't lifted anything heavy in over a month... I'm only slightly concerned as the test was pretty easy for me.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Unfortunately that lift test does cut you from the process if you cannot complete it...  Hit the weights, pencil neck!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

All companies have tests like that. Typically during the interview and then again during a physical. 

Hit the gym. Lifting, pulling, pushing, and tight places are a part of the job. If you can't lift the weight In a controlled setting you can't lift the weight on a scene after you just got a call for a 280lb man down who is out.

Hopefully fire shows up to help.

Fitness is an integral part of our job, but you wouldn't know it by looking at the majority of private guys. Goes back to the "profession" and image issue.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You probably will.
> 
> I've been off the ambulance for over a month now due to an on the job injury and am going to have to take a lift test prior to returning to full duty... I haven't lifted anything heavy in over a month... I'm only slightly concerned as the test was pretty easy for me.



Passed my return to duty physical and lift test, just completed my first full week back!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Fitness is an integral part of our job, but you wouldn't know it by looking at the majority of private guys. Goes back to the "profession" and image issue.


You wouldn't know it by looking at half of our county third service staff either....


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 20, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Passed my return to duty physical and lift test, just completed my first full week back!



Awesome, Congratulations.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2013)

clairesghost said:


> Awesome, Congratulations.



Thanks!


----------



## ms93 (Oct 21, 2013)

clairesghost said:


> I just had an interview with an EMT company. There were 3 parts personal interview, skills test & practical. I felt very confidant on the 1st&2nd parts.
> 
> _(Recently I was T.A-ing for an emt class and I moved the dummy 160lbs ish and gurney onto ambulance with very little assistance. So I know that I'm pretty sure I'm physically able to do this job. FYI I'm 5 ft 120 lbs.)
> _
> ...



It's ok. Maybe they will cut you some slack if the rest of your testing was good. Just out of curiousity, what company did you test for?


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 21, 2013)

ms93 said:


> It's ok. Maybe they will cut you some slack if the rest of your testing was good. Just out of curiousity, what company did you test for?



It was Falck/Verihealth. I was not hired but encouraged to try again later, I know a few other candidates (who would be a really good hire) got this message too. So I don't feel to discouraged. Until the next hiring day I will keep working out.


----------



## ms93 (Oct 22, 2013)

clairesghost said:


> It was Falck/Verihealth. I was not hired but encouraged to try again later, I know a few other candidates (who would be a really good hire) got this message too. So I don't feel to discouraged. Until the next hiring day I will keep working out.



I am sorry to hear that. Have you applied to other companies in the area? Not sure what part of the bay area you are willing to work but some companies do not have PAT requirements (ex. Protransport). The bigger companies are the ones that tend to have the lift tests (AMR, R/M, Falck, Paramedics Plus, etc...). 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 22, 2013)

ms93 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Have you applied to other companies in the area? Not sure what part of the bay area you are willing to work but some companies do not have PAT requirements (ex. Protransport). The bigger companies are the ones that tend to have the lift tests (AMR, R/M, Falck, Paramedics Plus, etc...).
> 
> Best of luck to you!



Not true.  For Pro-Transport-1 I had to do about 4 different exercises with 3 differnt sets of weights.  First the warm up with 40 lbs, then with 90 lbs, and then with 120 lbs.  It is done at FROST in San Jose and when I was there there were other employees from Bayshore in San Mateo, AMR in either Alamdea County or Contra Costa.  It seems like a ton of companies use FROST.

I ton of students from my class are working and everyone had to do a fit test.  I have not heard of a company unless it's some ma and pop company that doesn't require a fit test.


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 22, 2013)

ms93 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Have you applied to other companies in the area? Not sure what part of the bay area you are willing to work but some companies do not have PAT requirements (ex. Protransport). The bigger companies are the ones that tend to have the lift tests (AMR, R/M, Falck, Paramedics Plus, etc...).
> 
> Best of luck to you!



I've kinda applied to others, but falck was the most recent one I applied to. I'm just going to work harder, I have the time. Thank you for your wishes!


----------



## ms93 (Oct 22, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Not true.  For Pro-Transport-1 I had to do about 4 different exercises with 3 differnt sets of weights.  First the warm up with 40 lbs, then with 90 lbs, and then with 120 lbs.  It is done at FROST in San Jose and when I was there there were other employees from Bayshore in San Mateo, AMR in either Alamdea County or Contra Costa.  It seems like a ton of companies use FROST.
> 
> I ton of students from my class are working and everyone had to do a fit test.  I have not heard of a company unless it's some ma and pop company that doesn't require a fit test.



That may be the case now. I used to work for Protransport and I did not have a fit test. This was 1 year ago and it was for the Oakland station. It may be different in Santa Clara operations or it may be different altogether now but I am almost certain that everyone in my hire group (Richmond, Marin, Pleasant Hill, Hayward) did not have a fit test.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 22, 2013)

ms93 said:


> That may be the case now. I used to work for Protransport and I did not have a fit test. This was 1 year ago and it was for the Oakland station. It may be different in Santa Clara operations or it may be different altogether now but I am almost certain that everyone in my hire group (Richmond, Marin, Pleasant Hill, Hayward) did not have a fit test.



Yea they definitely changed it.  There is the group interview in Richmond and then if you are hired there is a group orientation in Cotati every other week.  Then the following week you go to a classroom tr nig inPleasant Hill.  But between the orientation and the tranngeveryone has to go I FROST inSan Jose.  It kind of sucks beauseno mater what station you are hired for you have to go to all these different counties.

Anyway after that you are in your home station for FTO training. So yeah it has changed.  They are really quite organized, especially after hearin from my classmates and some of the other companies out there.

Sorry, on my phone so lot's of mistakes.


----------



## Kstarr (Jan 29, 2015)

I had the same thing happen with verihealth. I failed the lift test and they told me to work out and try again. I worked out like crazy for a month then got hired! I was actually glad I had to gain muscle strength because its definitely needed on a lot of the calls especially when running calls without a power gurney or a stair chair. 
Also, I have a friend who is looking to be hired as an EMT but does not think she will be able to pass the lift test- does anyone know of any companies in the bay area that have a lighter or less strict lift test?


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 1, 2015)

Hit the gym. Don't be that partner who can't lift. People are way heavier and dynamic than those weights.

I don't want you injuring yourself, the patient, or any assisting team members. Working with someone who can't lift sucks. It doubles the work load.


----------



## Rin (Feb 1, 2015)

I've never had to take a lift test.  Does anyone know the heights the weights must be lifted to?  Also, are we talking about a barbell with plates, or a weighted dummy...?  I'm just curious for future career moves.

I do fine at work, but levering a 240# patient into the truck is not the same as straight lifting 120#.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 11, 2015)

Its doable, my  partner ways less than 100 pounds


----------



## JWalters (Feb 12, 2015)

My most recent lift test was 90, 120 and 140 pounds. It was a square "bracket" that you put barbell weight on to increase the weights. Then I had to do a variety of things at each weight like walking up and down a small flight of stairs several times and lifting the weight from a higher/lower box to the next a series of times. I'm in pretty good shape and I do weight train, but I'm not nuts about it, and I didn't struggle at all so I would suggest to anyone having trouble to begin working with weights a bit. I think it will make a bigger difference than you think.

Moving people is a lot different than moving weights but there has to be some way to test.


----------

